# BRAZILIAN pond! Lot of pics



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I´m here to show some pictures of my pond. The photos are from my garden in Brazil. I had hard times looking for this kind of ponds in the internet, more natural as possible. 
Have just a UV lamp and no mecanic filter.Have a lot of fish species like kois, nishikoi, ciclids from my region, plecos(one of them have almost 70cm!!) dojos, lots of Phalloceros caudimaculatus to feed my two catfishes. Have one turtle too.
Thats it, sorry my English.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Big Pleco! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us









By artur_berger at 2011-12-31









By artur_berger at 2011-12-31









By artur_berger at 2011-12-31









By artur_berger at 2011-12-31









By artur_berger at 2011-12-31









By artur_berger at 2012-01-03









By artur_berger at 2012-01-03









By artur_berger at 2012-01-03









By artur_berger at 2012-01-03









By artur_berger at 2012-01-03









By artur_berger at 2012-01-03
Thank you! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful! I'm going to be helping my mom enlarge her pond and add some plants to it this summer. I'm curious, what plants do you have growing around it? and I like the peek hole in the duckweed portion...is that where they go to get fed? or does it serve another purpose?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh and what is the approx depth and gallonage?


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

beautiful! I'm going to be helping my mom enlarge her pond and add some plants to it this summer. I'm curious, what plants do you have growing around it? and I like the peek hole in the duckweed portion...is that where they go to get fed? or does it serve another purpose?

Thank you summer!
This plants are Eichhornia (don´t know the popular name in English), Salvinia is the flowting ones. Have other one that I really don´t know the name.
All of them catch in nature here. 
Remember plants are VERY important in ponds. 
Good luck with your pond improove, heheh

The peek hole is not just for feeding, but I use sometimes too, but also to look at the fishes when they are above the vegetation. 
Thank you again.
Bye


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

The deep is aroud 35 centimeters. 
The gallonage I just know how to say in litters hahaha
1700 Liters approx.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, that looks great! The koi look really healthy...and that is a HUGE pleco


----------



## Shinybuttons (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Close enough to say 400G. As can be seen, plants are providing a ton of filtration for ya. It looks like at least a dozen koi which are quite a bioload on the pond but the plants appear to be doing the job. Is that a waterfall at one end?.. I'd love to know the plumbing of that pond with the retaining wall and the "peek" hole.. Just a floating barrier and floating ring? Or something more involved. 
Your English?.. Sure beats mine at times and a number of other posters on various forums!..
Tks for sharing. Bill in Va.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

OOPS... please please don't ask me to demonstrate my Spanish language skills.. Bill in Va.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

bumping this up so my mom can find it


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you very much guys!
It is good to receve this kind of compliments.



williemcd said:


> Close enough to say 400G. As can be seen, plants are providing a ton of filtration for ya. It looks like at least a dozen koi which are quite a bioload on the pond but the plants appear to be doing the job. Is that a waterfall at one end?.. I'd love to know the plumbing of that pond with the retaining wall and the "peek" hole.. Just a floating barrier and floating ring? Or something more involved.
> Your English?.. Sure beats mine at times and a number of other posters on various forums!..
> Tks for sharing. Bill in Va.


That is right! Plants do all the dirty work. haha 
About the plumbing system, It have a 8.500L/h pump in one side of the pond. It takes the water to the other side, using plumbing below the rocks in the botton of the pond. Then it goes to the UV light which is located under the big rocks in the other side. After this more plumbing to make a "little" river that leads to a minor pond that accumulates sediments, and go back to the pond in a little waterfall. Hope you understand my words, hehehe.
The peek hole is just to look at the fish under the vagetation, and it is beautiful! Sometimes I feed them by this hole!
I had tried to contain the floating vegetation for a long time, but every rain or wind, it spread all over the pond, giving a bad impression. Now I solved the problem permanently with this you can see on the photos. It have a space in the plastic green that I passed a wire and I fixed it in rocks.

Thank you for comment!
Keep in thouch.
Bye!


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

williemcd said:


> OOPS... please please don't ask me to demonstrate my Spanish language skills.. Bill in Va.


hahahhaha
Don´t worry about that, I will not do it! hehe
Just a observation, we speak Portuguese in Brazil, not Spanish. hahahaha


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

What a gorgeous natural pond! I especially like the "peek" hole. To be able to build something like this and make it look like it always belonged there, is a real talent. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice pond..i want one so bad but here in michigan i think it gets to cold so thats out..very nice job of setting it up..makes for nice enjoyable evenings

Rick


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> very nice pond..i want one so bad but here in michigan i think it gets to cold so thats out..very nice job of setting it up..makes for nice enjoyable evenings
> 
> Rick


Thank you!

Here it´s not so cold, but koi goes well in cold. In japan it makes a very cold wheter and they live well. 
look at this video:
Koi In Snow - YouTube


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you, Artur, for sharing the great pics and information with us.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Koi would be fine here in Michigan Rick .. the ppleco prolly wouldnt make it ... but the koi would be fine.. I helped a buddy with his koi pond.. every spring he's chasing babies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! Love the peeking ring.


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!Great job looks incredible and thank you very much for sharing and bringing this thread back up.I had never seen this thread or read it and I really appreciate it.I hope you really enjoy it!


----------

